# Building a screened in back porch, need help!



## Syd (Sep 14, 2008)

I want to build a screened in back porch that attaches to back of my house. My house has vinyl siding. Is there anyway to install the back posts that go against the house without cutting the vinyl siding. Since it is going to be screened in I want it to be sealed against insects. The siding looks like 4" weather boarding.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Sep 14, 2008)

Vinyle siding has to float with different weather conditions so if you try to fasten directly to the siding the siding will buckle.


----------



## Syd (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks, I never thought of that.


----------



## velum (Sep 18, 2009)

Did you ever finish? I would like to see some pictures. I have started a back porch and am learning as I go. I am documenting my experience here: Building a Back Porch


----------



## CraigFL (Sep 18, 2009)

I would use a 2" to 3" thick foam strip attached to a 2x4 vertical pushed up to the siding to seal it.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 18, 2009)

velum said:


> Did you ever finish? I would like to see some pictures. I have started a back porch and am learning as I go. I am documenting my experience here: Building a Back Porch



When are you going to update your porch progress? I'm interested to see how it all turns out.


----------

